# معلومات أساسية عن المطاط



## نجمة الكتب (9 يوليو 2009)

:28::28:إلى كل من يهمه أن يتعرف عن المطاط ومما يتكون وماهي أنواعه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 يوليو 2009)

صناعة المطاط / نشأة المطاط الصناعى وانواعه

في مطلع القرن العشرين، بدأت تبرز إلى حيز الوجود مواد جديدة من صنع الإنسان، اكتشفت لها استعمالات جعلتها تنافس المواد الطبيعية ..ومن أهم هذه المواد اللدائن والمطاط فقد أصبحت صناعة هذه المواد من أهم الصناعات إلى حد يمكن تسمية العصر الحاضر بعصر اللدائن، فأغلب المواد التي نستخدمها يدخل في صنعها نوع من أنواع اللدائن . فاللدائن ميدان جديد من ميادين الصناعات الحديثة، وفيه متسع كبير لإشباع رغبات الكثيرين، سواء كان ذلك للهواية أم للصناعة، وبالإمكان استخدام اللدائن المختلفة ذات الألوان الزاهية في عمل العديد من الأدوات اللازمة للاستعمال اليومي في المكتب والمنزل وللكثير من الأعمال اليدوية. 

وتشترك اللدائن بصفة عامة بإمكانية طواعيتها وتشكيلها بالشكل المطلوب، لأنها عندما تتعرض إلى درجة حرارة معينة تصبح لينة، ويمكن ضغطها باليد أو نفخها في قوالب لتتخذ الشكل المطلوب، حتى إذا مابردت وعادت إلى حرارتها العادية احتفظت بالشكل الذي اكتسبته أثناء التشغيل بالحرارة . وتوجد اللدائن في الأسواق التجارية على شكل ألواح مختلفة السماكة . 

وقبل الحرب العالمية الثانية ، كان المطاط الطبيعى يشكل 100% من صناعة المطاط ثم بعد ذلك لم يستطع انتاج المطاط الطبيعى أن يغطى احتياجات دول العالم ومن ثم ظهرت وتطورت صناعة المطاط الصناعى وأصبح مطاط الأستايرين بيوتادييين أكثر أنواع المطاط أنتاجا بالأطنان ويتم انتاج المطاط الصناعى فى خطوتين الاولى بتحضير المونومر والثانية بلمرة المونومر . 
ويوجد عدة انواع من المطاط الصناعى وهي كما يلي :-
مطاط البيوتاديين :

تنتج مادة البيوتاديين عادة من مخزون تغذية النفط ، اذ يتم فصله من غازات تكسير النافثا كما يتم انتاج البيوتاديين أيضا بواسطة عمليات نزع الهيدروجين أو الأكسدة ونزع الهيدروجين من البيوتيلين فى وجود حفاز أكسيد الأنتيمون فى حرارة 400- 450 درجة مئوية تحت ضغط 2 جو مع الأحتفاظ بنسبة الهواء الى بخار 1: 1.8 . 

ويمكن انتاج البيوتاديين من الكحول الايثيلى بواسطة طريقتين : الطريقة الولى يتم فيها تحويل الكحول الايثيلى الى أسيتالدهايد ، الذى يتكثف الى كروتونالدهايد ثم الى بيوتاديين ، أما الطريقة الثانية فيتم فيها امرار أبخرة الكحول الايثيلى والأسيتالدهايد فوق سليكا جيل محملة بأكاسيد الزركونيوم فى حرارة 320 - 350 م يتبلمر البيوتاديين عن طريق بلمرة الكتلة أو تكنولوجيا المستحلب بواسطة بلمرة الشقوق الحرة لتكوين أنواع مختلفة من مطاط البيوتاديين . 
مطاط الأستايرين : 

يتبلمر الأستايرين مع البيوتاديين بأى نسبة والمنتج الناتج من 70% بيوتاديين ، 30% استايرين - بيوتاديين . 
مطاط الكلوروبرين : 

مطاط الكلوروبرين مطاط له أستخدامات خاصة ويتميز بمقاومة الحرارة والزيوت والأوزون ، هذا النوع من المطاط محور بالكلور والكبريت لاكسابه خاصة المقاومة العالية للتمزق . 
مطاط البولى يوريثان : 

اخل هذا النوع من المطاط بواسطة شركة باير عام 1950 م ويتميز بأن له خواص متوسطة بين البولى استر والبولى أميد وله تطبيقات عديدة فى مجال المواد اللاصقة والنسيج والرخويات المرنة والصلبة ولذلك يدخل فى صناعة الآثاث والسيارات والثلاجات ومواد البناء والأحذية . 
مطاط بونا

ويطلق أسم ( بونا ) على أحد المطاط الصناعى والذى صنع أول مرة فى المانيا فى عملية بلمرة للبوتادين مع الصوديم كمادة حفازة ، وكانت العملية تتم عند درجة حرارة 50 درجة مئوية لتعطى ما سمى بمطاط البونا المرقم مثل بوناس( مطاط ستيرين البوتادين ) أما اليوم فان البلمرة الأسهامية للبوتادين والتيرين تجرى غالبا فى الحالة المائية ومن الممكن فى المفاعلات الأحداث أن تتم هذه العملية عند حالة 5 درجات مئوية لتنتج الصورة الراهنة المعروفة بأسم ستيرين وظروف عملية البلمرة الحصول على أنواع مختلفة من مطاط البونا ويمكن التوسع لزيادة الأنواع بأتباع طلرق مختلفىللمعالجة وبأستخدام خلائط متنوعة وقد أمكن فى الآونة الأخيرة وبمساعدة ما يسمى حفازات زيجلر انتاج مادة ذات صفات قريبة جدا من صفات المطاط الطبيعى من البوتادين أو أليزوبرن مثل مطاط بونا سى بى . 
عملية البلمرة الأسهامية 

وفى عملية البلمرة الأسهامية التى تجرى عند درجة حرارة 5 مئوية تكون المواد الهيدروكربونية المراد بلمرتها مثل البوتادين والسترين على هيئة مستحلب يحتوى على واحد من مكونتى المادة ذائبا فيها أما الشق الثانى من المادة المنشطة فموجود فى المحلول المائى للمستحلب ويبدأ بالفعل المشترك للمواد المنشطة عملية البلمرة ويمكن التحكم فى حجم جزىء البوليمر الناتج عن طريق اضافة بعض المواد وللجزيئات الضخمة المشكلة بهذه الطريقة وهى جزيئات عملاقة بالغة الطول على هيئة فتيل له أفرع تسمى السلاسل الجانبية وتتوقف عملية بلمرة المونوميرات بعد تفاعل حوالى 60% من هذه المواد ويكون المنتج فى هذه المرحلة على هيئة عصارة شبيهه بعصارة المطاط الطبيعى ، وعندئذ تفصل المونوميرات التى لم تتفاعل من هذه العصارة و وتضاف المواد المثبته وتتخثر العصارة بعد ذلك بأضافة الأحماض والأملاح ثم تغسل المادة الصلبة الناتجة وتجفف على مراحل متعددة . 

ولتحويل البونا الى منتجات مطاطية تعالج فى آلات العجن بأضافة مواد مختلفة تضبط قابلية المطاط للتشكيل ومن هذه المواد الزيوت والبرافين والأحماض الدهنية والقار والبتيومين وأسود الكربون وأكسيد الخارصين والطباشير والسلكة والكاولين ومواد عضوية وغير عضوية مطحونة طحنا جيدا ويضاف للخليط فى الكبرته مادة مسرعة للكبرتة مثل ( ميركابتو بنزوتيازول) ، تترابط الجزيئات الفتيلية فى شبكة ثلاثية الأبعاد يكو المبريت فيها روابط الأتصال وتسمى هذه العملية الربط العرضى ونتيجة لذلك يفقد المطاط المصنع لدونته ويكتسب عوضا عنه درجة عالية من المرونة كما يكتسب خواص أخرى مثل مقاومة التآكل ويستخدم مطاط البونا فى صناعة اطارات السيارات وكثير من المنتجات الأخرى . 

وهناك أنواع أخرى كثيرة من المطاط الصناعى غير البونا منها بيربونان هيكار ، كيموغوم ، بوتابرين وهى مطاطات من نتريل البوتادين مقارومة للزيوت وقد تم أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية تطوير نوع من المطاط الصناعى أسمه المطاط الحكومى من نوع الأستيرين فى الولايات المتحدة واستخدامه على نطاق واسع ومن الأنواع الأخرى مطاط بوتيل ونيوبرين . 


الموضوع منقول للفائدة العامة 
أرجو الدعاء .........


----------



## سبنا (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،

انا مهتم جدا باعادة تدوير عجلات السيارات فهل يوجد احد لديه معلومات عن المواد الاولية المستخدمة في تصنيع المنتجات النهائية من Crumb مثل ارضيات الملاعب والعوازل وغيرها
كما ارجو الافادة بكيفية تحويل Crumb الى EPDM 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يوليو 2009)

أرجو الأفادة من هذا الموضوع مع التقدير .....
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141395.html


----------

